# Cheese sauce



## Angie (Aug 27, 2008)

Tomorrow at work we are having a potato bar day and I'm going to bring in cheese sauce.  Anyone have any good recipes for me to try for a change?


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2008)

Angie, what are you looking for? Zippy? Creamy? Thick? 

If I'm making a cheese sauce for mac and cheese I make a basic white sauce (but thicker) and toss in a pile of velveeta and sharp cheddar. 

We like the consistency of the velveeta and the flavour of the sharp cheddar. You can add a few chile flakes for zip if you like.


----------



## Angie (Aug 27, 2008)

Just a nice sauce for baked potatoes.  I do like the idea of velveta and sharp cheddar (plus I have those both at home).


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you need a recipe for the white sauce part or can you wing it? I always put more flour in than usual for cheese sauce cuz we like it thick. And if you are doing it for potatoes, well thick is best I think.


----------



## Angie (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope!  I can make a killer white sauce, thank you though!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2008)

I figured as much, but its always polite to ask. Good luck!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 27, 2008)

The only thing I do for cheese sauce is to always add at least twice as much cheese as called for.  After that, the sky's the limit - cheddar, cheddar with Habenero pepper, blue, Monterey Jack with Jalapeno, etc., etc.


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2008)

How does one do a potato bar?  

Sounds like something I would LOVE!

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh - loads of fun, & can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be.

Just bake a bunch (approx. 2 person) of at least medium-sized Idaho potatoes & serve them with an array of toppings:

Plain & flavored butters 
Sour cream
Chives
Chili (with &/or without beans)
Shredded cheese (different varieties)
Cheese sauce (again varieties if you wish)
Chopped crisp bacon (regular & turkey if desired)
Simple creamed shredded chicken or turkey or seafood (with or without vegetables as in "a la king")

Really - the list is only as endless as your imagination. It's an easy & fun way to feed a crowd. I mean - who doesn't love a good baked potato?


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 27, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> The only thing I do for cheese sauce is to always add at least twice as much cheese as called for. After that, the sky's the limit - cheddar, cheddar with Habenero pepper, blue, Monterey Jack with Jalapeno, etc., etc.


 
*The RV Resort I stay in during the summer holds a potato bar 3 times and people love it.   I like your idea of the jalapeno cheese sauce, it is my favorite and the favorite of many pesople here.   Gives them a choice between mild cheese sauce and one with a zip to it.  *


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I mean - who doesn't love a good baked potato?


 
NOBODY!!!!!  Especially, with BACON!!!

Thanks, Breezy!

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 27, 2008)

You're welcome!! 

Another great thing about baked pototoes with toppings is that it's a really economical & nutritious meal in a pinch.

Around the holidays I had some leftover "turkey a la king", as well as some leftover "turkey chili" & chopped broccoli in cheddar cheese sauce. Also had on hand sour cream, crumbled turkey bacon, etc., etc. Picked up a couple of super size Idaho's, baked them, & hubby & I had a fabulous meal that cost pennies, took very little time to throw together, & didn't taste "left over" at all!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

I like blue cheese dressing on baked potatoes.  YUM!!  If I were doing the bar, I'd add everything that Breezy has plus salad dressings.  Ranch, blue cheese, ones like that.

As far as cheese sauces go, I'm all for the cheddar/Velveeta combo.  You could divide it and do one mild and one with some salsa added for a little kick.


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

_*The More Cheese the Merrier I always Say!*_


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 27, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Really - the list is only as endless as your imagination. It's an easy & fun way to feed a crowd. I mean - who doesn't love a good baked potato?


 

*Last night several friends and I went out to a local Steakhouse for steaks. The waitress told everyone that the meal came with the usual salad and baked potato which we all ordered - all except one. She wanted another kind of potato because she couldn't stand the taste and texture of baked. Well, that was a first for all of us.  Never heard that before.   So put her on your list of "who doesn't like baked potatoes." *


----------



## luvs (Aug 27, 2008)

i'd say cut out velveeta, go with extra shap cheddar or cabot's seriously sharp with your bechamel, a few dashes of frank's, & you've got a yummy cheese sauce!!


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm with Alix on the Velveeta+cheddar+white sauce. That's the best, IMHO.


----------



## Angie (Aug 27, 2008)

Constance said:


> I'm with Alix on the Velveeta+cheddar+white sauce. That's the best, IMHO.


 
This is what I did, but I also added some Monterey Jack.


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2008)

Yum. Angie that sounds lovely. Let us know how they liked it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2008)

We did a potato bar at work for a reception once; it included most of Breezy's toppings, plus BBQ'd pork. Deelish!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't remember exactly she made it, but my Mom used to make potato bar for dinner, and one thing she made was cottage cheese, mixed w/ some sour cream, salt, pepper, fine minced onion, a little chive, thnned if needed with a splash of milk. 
It was yummy and you don't have to worry about melting or keeping warm.....


----------

